# TKAA Site Down



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

The TKAA site is down. Does anybody have info on why? Was trying to respond to several Emails sent to me, but message says domain has moved?

BIGMAX


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Due to a hacker, the site will be down until we get this resolved.
If you got a virus from logging into our website, I apoligize for the inconvience.

If you get an email from [email protected], do not open the attachment, it is a trojan horse.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I need my TKAA fix.


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

*virus*

I got an email titled HELP from TKAA and I deleted it. I hope the other folks on the board do not get zapped. Pass it on to your friends to let them know.

BIGMAX


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Got the same email but fortunately my antivirus sortware (e-Trust) blocked it.


----------

